# official bowfishing talk thread



## carp_killer

considering the fact that between me and weasle manage to hijack every topic on this forum i figured id start just a general BS thread so the other posts are on topic :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

What is bowfishing and how does one get started and why do you bowfish and what fish do you shoot and what do you do with them and where you you bowfish at?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I shoot pretty much anything, I usually get them at lake notell. Been doing it for about 10 years now.


----------



## mjoe

trapper_2 said:


> considering the fact that between me and weasle manage to hijack every topic on this forum i figured id start just a general BS thread so the other posts are on topic :beer:


good idea, I think i hijacked my own thread in the tourneys post.

I have my best shooing on Lake Tellall, for some reason everyone else shoots there also. :homer:


----------



## carp_killer

if bowfishing was legal right now i could be shootin up the buffs and carp big time in the river. its flooded below my grandpas house and there is huge schools of them on the surface that i could shoot right from the window of the house


----------



## weasle414

Good call :beer:

I'm sorry guys, but I gotta hop on my soap box for a while (thanks to trapper_2....)

Why can't we have a year-round season for bowfishing in MN? I know it's to protect the gamefish spawn, but I really don't think that'd be much of an issue seeing as how a sunny looks a lot different than a bullhead and a walleye looks nothing like a carp! Another thing, why can't we shoot carp year round on lakes that don't have any game fish? There's a lake around here that honest to god has no game fish in it. It's all carp and bullheads inhabitting this lake so there would be no gamefish spawn to disturb. The ice is off the southern 1/3 of the lake and coming off the edges the rest of the way around it and the carp are thick as a Culvers malt on the south side and I can't even shoot them. All I can do is stand on the side of the gravel road and watch them taunt me. 

OK, I'm done


----------



## carp_killer

because the MN dnr sucks  go try and grab them buggers by hand its pretty tricky but yet very fun.


----------



## weasle414

Good idea, but the water's like 35 degrees and I'd kind of like to not lose my legs to frost bite. Is there any law against throwing rocks or smacking them with sticks?


----------



## honker85

i cant wait for this water to go down a little. river by my place is flooded into a hay field and is about 3 feet right now but once it goes down two about 1 foot of water i think i will be out there all day and all night.


----------



## carp_killer

probly aint a law against it specifically but i bet an officer could find something you were doing wrong


----------



## blhunter3

trapper_2 said:


> because the MN dnr sucks  go try and grab them buggers by hand its pretty tricky but yet very fun.


Very true, the DNR has still not gotten back to me on why we can't have year round bowfishing, and why the duck season opens at 9 am, why there is no deer management in place, and why is there a limit on suckers.


----------



## rednek

> trapper_2 Posted: Mon Mar 30, 2009 8:53 pm Post subject: official bowfishing talk thread
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> considering the fact that between me and weasle manage to hijack every topic on this forum i figured id start just a general BS thread so the other posts are on topic


so i leave to MT and im not part of the hijackin crew no more. lol ohh and you guys should be out here. been shootin fish on the river, its been a blast. havent been stuck at home wishin i could go. lol


----------



## goldfishmurderer

no deer management? where do you live?


----------



## carp_killer

there is no deer management ANYWERE in mn. almost all hunters i know in this area go with the "its brown its down" theory and i have seen many bucks that would have been true trophys in a few years shot.

anyhow. may 1st is getting closer!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone ready to whack some fish?


----------



## bowcarp

carp_killer said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone ready to whack some fish?


been there done that all ready they are talking in the 80's on wendsday with only 10-12 mph winds the boat hits the water soon as I get off work


----------



## jimmyjohn13

I'm glad there is no season here. I've been out a few times and it is awesome. What is the most fish that you have gotten in a night? Im talking with buddies and any fish. 
My best is 11, but I have only been out 4 times and on small lakes. I know that there are a ton of fish in weasel's picture


----------



## carp_killer

you guys are lucky with a year round season

i have killed over 1100 in a day with a few friends just daytime shooting and we stopped for lunch even


----------



## goldfishmurderer

hey remember when you would get in arguments on here with the actual original carp_killer? then he got kicked off the form and you stole his name. real classy....


----------



## blhunter3

goldfishmurderer said:


> hey remember when you would get in arguments on here with the actual original carp_killer? then he got kicked off the form and you stole his name. real classy....


That is his name on the other sites.


----------



## carp_killer

the only person i argue with on here is you and roughfish the carpkillergf guy is you it took me about 2min to figure that out :eyeroll:


----------



## goldfishmurderer

nothing gets by you boy! well quit arguing with everyone. we are just on here to share tips and have fun. no need to get all hot and bothered about someone's post.


----------



## goldfishmurderer

So is anyone going to be out in the lakes shooting carp on opener or is everyone going to be shooting suckers near the rivers and streams?


----------



## carp_killer

i will try my best to just get along after all like you said were just here to have fun.

i will be chasing gar on opener if my boat is finished


----------



## goldfishmurderer

In the river or on the lakes? I've never gone after gar and never seen one. What's so great about shooting gar? Why would so many people want to shoot gar rather than carp? Just because they are more elusive?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I would say you are right that they are more elusive. I shoot them every now and then but the lakes with gar get hit pretty hard so you have to pratice a little restraint innot shooting every fish you see. They don't fight as much as a carp but good for a change of pace.


----------



## gunattic

hello bowfishers, 
I'll be out opening day.. but under the water of course, hey, don't shoot first - look later, especially if you see a dive flag around. A few of us will be out with a boat somewhere (is the ice off or going to be off?). It's been so cold I don't expect the fish will have moved up into the usual river spots.. and I have a feeling the fish will be hard to find in the lakes. I think we're hitting the lakes. Gotta try and find that 50# buf this year.. he's gotta be out there!
Best of luck to you all, if you see some folks with speargun in hand and no scuba tanks, say "hi".


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

What state you in?


----------



## weasle414

I'll be out bright and early on opener! If anyone needs to find me, just look for an old flatbottom trolling through a flooded ditch :lol:


----------



## gunattic

Hick-From-Hell said:


> What state you in?


If that's to me and you're wondering what state I live in verses what mental state I'm in (that's a long and detailed story involving very big words that I just don't understand and don't know how to spell) the answer is N.D... but I'll be in M.N. for opening spearfishing.. May 1st.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

Well when you find the lake with the 50 lb Buff in it in MN he give me a holler and I will help you hawl it to shore!


----------



## blhunter3

Looks like I will be working on opener :eyeroll:


----------



## gunattic

I'd consider calling in sick uke:


----------



## carp_killer

we will be chasing gar after/before your done working though :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

carp_killer said:


> we will be chasing gar after/before your done working though :lol:


I would venture to say that I will be milking in the morning and then work till dark, I might be a little too tired.


----------



## the professor

Hick-From-Hell said:


> Well when you find the lake with the 50 lb Buff in it in MN he give me a holler and I will help you hawl it to shore!


we've shot some 30 lb buffs the past few years but 50? wow! that would be an experience.

looks like i'll be headed home for the weekend to minnesota; hope to hit some west central lakes and probably some now land locked oxbows on a river that flooded earlier this spring. "fish in a barrel" comes to mind..... :sniper:


----------



## carp_killer

looking like im gunna be sitting at home wishing i could go shoot some fish


----------



## rednek

after all winter you said you were goin on opener....... what happened that you cant go now???


----------



## blhunter3

carp_killer said:


> looking like im gunna be sitting at home wishing i could go shoot some fish


Get caught cheating again??? 8)


----------



## carp_killer

i am broke. i got a little carried away with spending on the boat on things i didnt need yet like lights and generator. and i toasted my real and dont really want to shoot with a retriever because then i will brake something else or get hurt. maybe i will get to go but just off shore


----------



## blhunter3

Looks like I will make it out for a little bit on opening day in the afternoon


----------



## mnfshrman

Shot with a young man from Battle Lake today and it was a great pleasure meeting him. He told me that he knows you BLHUNTER and Carp-Killer. He ended up getting one carp but had to leave because of classes in Fargo this afternoon. I seen a few carp but ended up throwing my string about 5 shots in. No Suckers seen today by me or the other young man. Lots of youngens shooting over near Blanch but I never seen anyone get one. Hope others did better than I did.


----------



## carp_killer

whitehorse (casey)? luke? who was the young man?


----------



## weasle414

Anybody else see an unusual amount of rigs out and a rediculously low number of fish? I've only ever seen 2 other rigs in my area, now there's one for sale here in town and saw 5 or so on my lakes today. Apparently this bunch of guys saw me last year in my sweet rig and decided they had to get in on the action. Every rig out there was people I knew from when I shot from shore with them and all of them had *******-rigged their duck boats like mine :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

My opening days consisted of picking rock. :******:


----------



## the professor

got on the board today.










quick trip; found a great spot but didnt have time to really get on em!


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Did you shot that around Sioux Falls?


----------



## the professor

sdgr8wthnter said:


> Did you shot that around Sioux Falls?


nope i was in minnesota for the weekend.


----------



## bakewater5

my bonus form yesterday. Not very big, but still trumps big fish in our boat.


----------



## carp_killer

LUCKY!!!! i would love to get to stick a goldfish


----------



## bigtime

The nice thing about having bowfishing closed for part of the season is that i get to head south to get some shooting in before the ice gets off the lakes around here. I have already been out this year twice and have shot over 500 fish for 3 guys and that includes carp, gar, drum, dog fish, and suckers. All of those fish aren't even from minnesota. Still waiting to get out around here.


----------



## carp_killer

if were counting the whole year like from january 1st on then im already in the 2500+ area


----------



## bigtime

That isn't counting the whole year. that's 2 trips in april. And no offense but i find that hard to believe that you have shot over 2500 fish so far this year. Two of my buddies that shoot all year and shoot in alot of tournaments will shoot that many in one full year. And i know they are pretty good shots and they win alot of tournaments with big numbers


----------



## carp_killer

this winter with 2 shooters 1000 fish a day wasnt much of a challenge. ill post some pics later


----------



## bigtime

Impossible. You would have to hit everything you shot at. So basically you are trying to tell me the 2 of you would shoot about 7 hours or sun up to sun down and you could get 144 fish in a hour. So that you were shooting about 2.4 fish per minute. That's impossible. I can shoot all night and the best night we have had with 3 guys was about 300 fish and all of us shoot alot and i know we didn't hit every fish we shot at.


----------



## carp_killer

every shot we would get between 2 and 4 fish we stopped and ate lunch even. did some filming one day and we still got like 850 with one person shooting at a time. the upload picture thing is gone or i would post up the pics. talk to rednek he shot with me at this spot


----------



## carp_killer

gunattic said:


> Hick-From-Hell said:
> 
> 
> 
> What state you in?
> 
> 
> 
> If that's to me and you're wondering what state I live in verses what mental state I'm in (that's a long and detailed story involving very big words that I just don't understand and don't know how to spell) the answer is N.D... but I'll be in M.N. for opening spearfishing.. May 1st.
Click to expand...

i think blhunter and me seen you and your group this weekend.


----------



## bigtime

That's impossible to get 2 and 4 fish on a arrow unless you were shooting bullheads and i know that's not possible cause you would ruin alot of arrows. It sounds like your good but I know your not that good. There is no way and i would put money on that.

On a side note did you shoot at the LLBA state tournament last year and if you did what place did you get.


----------



## Duckslayer100

bigtime said:


> That's impossible to get 2 and 4 fish on a arrow unless you were shooting bullheads and i know that's not possible cause you would ruin alot of arrows. It sounds like your good but I know your not that good. There is no way and i would put money on that.
> 
> On a side note did you shoot at the LLBA state tournament last year and if you did what place did you get.


Woah, woah, woah simmer down. While his numbers are high, there's nothing to say he can't shoot that. Down south during tournaments its nothing for the winning team to boat over 1,000 fish. He said he'll post pics, so wait for the evidence before you jump all over him.


----------



## blhunter3

Last summer when I was shooting buffs, it got a lont of 2 and sometimes 3 fish on at one time. I was shooting point blank shots too.


----------



## carp_killer

bigtime said:


> That's impossible to get 2 and 4 fish on a arrow unless you were shooting bullheads and i know that's not possible cause you would ruin alot of arrows. It sounds like your good but I know your not that good. There is no way and i would put money on that.
> 
> On a side note did you shoot at the LLBA state tournament last year and if you did what place did you get.


yes i shot LLBA last year and came in third. these carp are thicker than bullheads and remember i said they were almost all less then 2lbs. i cant figure out how to upload a pic on here but if you send me a pm with your cell number ill text you a pic of how thick the fish were. blhunter also said he would post a few for me.


----------



## blhunter3

trapper, when are we going to find some fish?


----------



## carp_killer

the next time your in bl my boat is completley ready for daytime fishing now except a couple of holes that need patching. im shooting a tourny with weasle the 15 i think it is but other than that any weekend. you should come down for the state shoot you and casey can use my boat if you want.


----------



## carp_killer

bigtime if your on LLBA check out the clean up project thread i got a bunch of pics in there under pout_poker


----------



## blhunter3

carp_killer said:


> the next time your in bl my boat is completley ready for daytime fishing now except a couple of holes that need patching. im shooting a tourny with weasle the 15 i think it is but other than that any weekend. you should come down for the state shoot you and casey can use my boat if you want.


When is the state shoot?


----------



## carp_killer

may 30th


----------



## blhunter3

Im working. Wont make it.


----------



## carp_killer

that sucks. should be a fun shoot


----------



## blhunter3

There is always next year. 8)


----------



## the professor

when the buffalo are spawning at one of our good spots, its nothing to shoot three per shot. a female oreo'd by a male on either side of her. two summers ago we literally were kicking the males out of the way to shoot big females.


----------



## bigtime

i seen some pictures but not by the numbers you are talking about. i saw a picture of a winter time shoot but didn't look like big numbers are dead.


----------



## carp_killer

i go as pout_poker on there and have pics on there and i was with on the pics carper34 and rednek posted as well. who are you?


----------



## blhunter3

the professor said:


> when the buffalo are spawning at one of our good spots, its nothing to shoot three per shot. a female oreo'd by a male on either side of her. two summers ago we literally were kicking the males out of the way to shoot big females.


Thats how it was for me last year in ND, some of the fish were getting stuck on shore even.


----------



## the professor

just got a call from my buddies...they poked 40 so far at 4:30 today with two more culverts to hit yet. hope to get some pictures tonight. cant wait till saturday!


----------



## blhunter3

I can't wait till I get out and get some fish.


----------



## blhunter3

Is anyone going out this weekend?


----------



## weasle414

blhunter3 said:


> Is anyone going out this weekend?


DocPooch from the LLBA might be coming down my way this Saturday with his rig to shoot some of my honey holes. Either way I'll be heading out, it's just a matter of whos rig I'll be in.

And Jake, BB's is the 16th, not the 15th.


----------



## barebackjack

weasle414 said:


> Good call :beer:
> 
> I'm sorry guys, but I gotta hop on my soap box for a while (thanks to trapper_2....)
> 
> Why can't we have a year-round season for bowfishing in MN? I know it's to protect the gamefish spawn, but I really don't think that'd be much of an issue seeing as how a sunny looks a lot different than a bullhead and a walleye looks nothing like a carp! Another thing, why can't we shoot carp year round on lakes that don't have any game fish? There's a lake around here that honest to god has no game fish in it. It's all carp and bullheads inhabitting this lake so there would be no gamefish spawn to disturb. The ice is off the southern 1/3 of the lake and coming off the edges the rest of the way around it and the carp are thick as a Culvers malt on the south side and I can't even shoot them. All I can do is stand on the side of the gravel road and watch them taunt me.
> 
> OK, I'm done


Because Minnesota's full of Minnesotans! :lol:

ND has a "season" too. I have no problem with it, theres to many idiots out there that would be shooting gamefish or shooting anything that swims.

I dont know about you guys, but it seems my best shoots of the year are the hottest times of year, usually early july I seem to be in carp up to my ears, especially if we get some rain.

One thing I wouldnt mind, especially in the Devils Lake basin with our overabundance of northerns is allow them to be shot too. With a limit of course, sayyyyyy 500 an hour. :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

barebackjack said:


> weasle414 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good call :beer:
> 
> I'm sorry guys, but I gotta hop on my soap box for a while (thanks to trapper_2....)
> 
> Why can't we have a year-round season for bowfishing in MN? I know it's to protect the gamefish spawn, but I really don't think that'd be much of an issue seeing as how a sunny looks a lot different than a bullhead and a walleye looks nothing like a carp! Another thing, why can't we shoot carp year round on lakes that don't have any game fish? There's a lake around here that honest to god has no game fish in it. It's all carp and bullheads inhabitting this lake so there would be no gamefish spawn to disturb. The ice is off the southern 1/3 of the lake and coming off the edges the rest of the way around it and the carp are thick as a Culvers malt on the south side and I can't even shoot them. All I can do is stand on the side of the gravel road and watch them taunt me.
> 
> OK, I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> Because Minnesota's full of Minnesotans! :lol:
> 
> ND has a "season" too. I have no problem with it, theres to many idiots out there that would be shooting gamefish or shooting anything that swims.
Click to expand...

I have emailed the MN DNR 3 times about that issue and they never respond.


----------



## the professor

blhunter3 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weasle414 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good call :beer:
> 
> I'm sorry guys, but I gotta hop on my soap box for a while (thanks to trapper_2....)
> 
> Why can't we have a year-round season for bowfishing in MN? I know it's to protect the gamefish spawn, but I really don't think that'd be much of an issue seeing as how a sunny looks a lot different than a bullhead and a walleye looks nothing like a carp! Another thing, why can't we shoot carp year round on lakes that don't have any game fish? There's a lake around here that honest to god has no game fish in it. It's all carp and bullheads inhabitting this lake so there would be no gamefish spawn to disturb. The ice is off the southern 1/3 of the lake and coming off the edges the rest of the way around it and the carp are thick as a Culvers malt on the south side and I can't even shoot them. All I can do is stand on the side of the gravel road and watch them taunt me.
> 
> OK, I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> Because Minnesota's full of Minnesotans! :lol:
> 
> ND has a "season" too. I have no problem with it, theres to many idiots out there that would be shooting gamefish or shooting anything that swims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have emailed the MN DNR 3 times about that issue and they never respond.
Click to expand...

the season is to protect idiots from themselves.

watched a kid on lake andrew near new london spear a 28-30" walleye a few years ago, and he actually thought it was legal. :evil: warden didnt write him a ticket, but confiscated his two spears.


----------



## weasle414

Professor, same sort of thing happened last weekend. I can't remember who posted about it, but it was on the LLBA forums. One of our members watched a kid shoot or spear a walleye right in front of a CO and that kid got a good butt-chewing for it.


----------



## carp_killer

that was this year on LLBA someone seen it happen to. and on here last year there were a few people bragging about shooting barrels full of them at night but i wont mention any names :eyeroll:


----------



## goldfishmurderer

you know the barrells full of walleye was a joke last year. can't you just let things go? you talk about how it ruins the reputation of bowfishermen when it was just a joke and then YOU are the one that brings it up again. YOU are the one embellishing the joke and making a bad name.


----------



## carp_killer

so i am a bad example for not likeing people braking the law?????? joke or not its not called for.


----------



## hammerhead

carp_killer said:


> last year there were a few people bragging about shooting barrels full of them at night but i wont mention any names :eyeroll:


 If you know they were doing wrong, and you know who they are, why don't you turn them in?


----------



## goldfishmurderer

he doesn't turn them in because it was a joke and he can't take a joke. and what law did he BREAK carp_killer???


----------



## goldfishmurderer

Here is the post roughfishfever22 wrote last year about a JOKE he made last year. carp_killer, Trapper_2, whatever your name is or might be, you know this was a joke and yet you brought it up again. I will apologize to everyone for you, carp_killer is sorry for bringing up something that was a joke that he couldn't take, he did it just to try to make someone look bad and maybe make himself feel better about himself. It was harmless and I hope he knows he needs to grow up a little bit and take a bigger look at things than from his own point of view. No one on this forum is dumb enough to shoot gamefish.

I would love to get along with you carp_killer, but you really need to grow up. Its getting tough to read these forums.

Here is what roughfishfever22 wrote after he made a joke:

How dumb of me to risk the integrity of the entire night bowfishing opportunity in MN by making some foolish joke on a ND forum.

Now that I look back on it since no one on this forum knows me I should not have been making jokes like that I guess. If you did know me personally you would know that I am not one to ever break the law. By this I mean I would never bowfish a lake not on the list, shoot game fish, travel in the boat with my bow uncased, or any of the other regulations that I have not mentioned. I am addicted to bowfishing and I wouldn't know what to do with out it.

And just for the record I don't shoot any gamefish while bowfishing or break any other laws that I'm aware of. Sorry to all that have been negatively affected by this, and may all you arrows find the that slimey flesh lurking just below the water. Have a good day


----------



## hammerhead

Understood, thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## the professor

how bout some pictures? 

13 carp and 20 buffalo today. most shot after 6pm tonight. all the buffalo we shot were in the middle of spawning.


----------



## north14

I'm curious, what do you do with the fish or how do you get rid of them? Fertilizer?


----------



## the professor

north14 said:


> I'm curious, what do you do with the fish or how do you get rid of them? Fertilizer?


hog farm.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Were those shot in minn. again. Or was it close to sufu. I just moved to sufu so I need to find a place around here to shot.


----------



## the professor

sdgr8wthnter said:


> Were those shot in minn. again. Or was it close to sufu. I just moved to sufu so I need to find a place around here to shot.


minnesota. i have to go back just about every weekend right now, so i get some action in on my free time.


----------



## carp_killer

hammerhead said:


> carp_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> last year there were a few people bragging about shooting barrels full of them at night but i wont mention any names :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> If you know they were doing wrong, and you know who they are, why don't you turn them in?
Click to expand...

dont worry i did.

and goldfish for awhile it was pretty unclear it was a joke


----------



## Duckslayer100

Alright guys, this is starting to get a little out of hand. Let's try to keep this friendly or else I'll have to lock the thread.

So back to the topic!

Uh...what was the topic again?


----------



## carp_killer

alright ducky ill try my best :beer:


----------



## goldfishmurderer

cp you can go back and read it was only about 4 hours before he wrote it was a joke.

And this is a "general BS forum", looks like thats exactly what it still is duckfart.

:withstupid:


----------



## carp_killer

there has been alot of posts deleted from that thread from alot of different people


----------



## the professor

wow..this is worse than a bunch of pro-staff wannabes arguing about goose hunting....

:eyeroll:

lets just go shoot some fish!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

the professor said:


> wow..this is worse than a bunch of pro-staff wannabes arguing about goose hunting....
> 
> :eyeroll:
> 
> lets just go shoot some fish!!!!! :beer:


Funny.... you're wearing a black hoodie in your most recent bow fishing pic!  :lol:


----------



## the professor

Andrew Bremseth said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow..this is worse than a bunch of pro-staff wannabes arguing about goose hunting....
> 
> :eyeroll:
> 
> lets just go shoot some fish!!!!! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.... you're wearing a black hoodie in your most recent bow fishing pic!  :lol:
Click to expand...

yeah and the logo on it says "i banged your sister".
see ya in june you vodka swillin bastard! :wink:


----------



## bowcarp

north14 said:


> I'm curious, what do you do with the fish or how do you get rid of them? Fertilizer?


fertilizer is a good choice , bury them 2nd choice , we can take ours where I live to the city compost pile they turn them into the pile really helps it start cooking and breaking down .


----------



## the professor

got a few more this weekend.


----------



## jimmyjohn13

I'm pretty sure the carp are spawning here right now, but when I go out at night I never see any. Before the spawn they were everywhere. Do they only move during the day while spawning? I've read tht the spawn is supposed to be the best timebut I can't find any.


----------



## weasle414

jimmyjohn13 said:


> I'm pretty sure the carp are spawning here right now, but when I go out at night I never see any. Before the spawn they were everywhere. Do they only move during the day while spawning? I've read tht the spawn is supposed to be the best timebut I can't find any.


Look in different spots on the lakes and rivers. They're there somewhere :thumb:


----------



## jimmyjohn13

What is the best time of the day to go while they are spawning? I saw a few splashing around at about 5 in the afternoon one day, and none at night. Is right in the morning good?


----------



## weasle414

jimmyjohn13 said:


> What is the best time of the day to go while they are spawning? I saw a few splashing around at about 5 in the afternoon one day, and none at night. Is right in the morning good?


IMO, the absollute BEST day shooting whether they're in spawn or not is found when you hit the lake at the crack of dawn. I'm not much of a morning person, but I'll wake up to hit my favorite bowfishing spots earlier and easier than I can wake up for deer or duck hunting (my other two passions.) If you truely do find a spot that high numbers of carp are spawning, the shooting should be great 24/7, though, but you should find a higher number of carp in these spots in the earliest part of the morning until a couple hours arfter the sun comes up.


----------



## barebackjack

Was out for a few hours, checked a few of my spots. Saw three, killed two.

The waters COOOOOOOOLD up here yet. Id say upper 40's, maybe low 50's if were lucky.


----------



## gunattic

I don't know where you folks are finding the carp over in the otter tail co., becker co. area.. we've been looking under the water from 50-0' for weeks for them, and finally, just yesterday.. found some... in 12' of kinda murky water, either laying on the bottom or slightly suspended. all the usual springtime rivers have been so fast and high and only suckers. We did see a ton of the usual.. walleye, pike, crappie, sunnies, bass.

should change my nick to "hijack"..

here's a 25lb pig from yesterday, well 25lbs 3oz. with the stringer still on. just looking for the big ones.. so only took 2.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

I have seen and heard of lots dying around these parts in OTC.


----------



## blhunter3

Bowfishing sucks in MN. No fish.


----------



## the professor

some carp are starting to spawn here and there along the shore of a particular lake we shoot in western minnesota, but not much size to them. there are hundreds of carp with their backs sticking out of the water today, but all are around that 10-12 lb range, and they have the water so dirtied up, you cannot even see them in knee deep water unless they swim right between your legs. the 4 biggest female buffalo we shot today still were packed with eggs. i cant wait till they really start rolling!


----------



## barebackjack

Went out again today, got 25 commons plus or minus a few and one buff. I lost track after 20.

The buff was loaded with eggs. Its gonna be awhile (late June the way the weathers been going) before the ND carp spawn if the buffalo still has eggs. Water temp is COLD. Glad I wore hip boots.


----------



## weasle414

barebackjack said:


> Was out today for a few hours, checked a few of my spots. Saw three, killed two.
> 
> The waters COOOOOOOOLD up here yet. Id say upper 40's, maybe low 50's if were lucky.


That's wierd how much colder your area is. The one lake I shoot on daily is about 70 already.


----------



## barebackjack

weasle414 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was out today for a few hours, checked a few of my spots. Saw three, killed two.
> 
> The waters COOOOOOOOLD up here yet. Id say upper 40's, maybe low 50's if were lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> That's wierd how much colder your area is. The one lake I shoot on daily is about 70 already.
Click to expand...

Well, when youve only had 3 days above 70 degrees and nighttime temps in the 40's you dont warm water very quickly.


----------



## carp_killer

buffs are spawned out in southern ottertail county carp are on the verge of starting in alot of lakes and are already done in a few smaller swamps/ponds. lots of hogs around this year. have a good feeling about getting a 45lber or bigger this summer. gunattic PM me and i can give you a few spots to dive in were theres a ton to deep to shoot so i might as well have someone kill um


----------



## weasle414

Jack, I think it's time for you to move somewhere warmer! I can't even remember the last time I had to put on more than a t-shirt!


----------



## barebackjack

Lets just say I was VERY glad I opted to slap the hip boots on that day. I had to reach into the water to get an arrow and BRRRRRR!!!


----------



## bowcarp

blhunter3 said:


> Bowfishing sucks in MN. No fish.


OK now thats funny cause I got plenty of family in the PRM the standing joke between ND and SD is 10,000 lakes and 3 fish , but the guys at llba have put in some serious work for night fishing in Minn so :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

anybody been wacken some fish?


----------



## Jmnhunter

blhunter3 said:


> Bowfishing sucks in MN. No fish.


either way thats a good thing 

haven't been out around bismarck in awhile, went out a few weekends ago shot about 15 buffs and a couple carp all dinks, motor has been out of comission and ND doesnt carry any marine parts for anything older than 2008 :lol: so i have to wait on parts... :-?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

Slowed down for me as the weeds are very thick now, hopefully get back out this fall inbetween bowhunting.


----------



## carp_killer

hick what you talking bout the gar and buffs are out like crazy still


----------



## bwfsh

CK are you able to find the buffs at night? We have really been struggling to find fish lately. The weather hasn't been helping. I think we would have better luck during the day.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

THe buff and gar are still easy to find, but the carp are hardly worth fighting the weeds. As for Buff's at night, what I have seen is smaller and less fish at night but they are still there.


----------



## carp_killer

yes i have been finding buffs at night. also eat up 2 sets of batteries on a 75lb thrust from ripping threw the weeds. but fish are still around


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

That surprise me that the weeds are that thick, but last time I went for buff's was 2 weeks ago and weeds can grow alot in two weeks.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

Got my Gar back from the taxidermist. 47 inch.


----------



## weasle414

Hard to find carp?? Pshh!! You people must be hunting the wrong lakes! There's still tons of them in "Lake X." 20-25 lb average with almost none going under 10 lbs. Found a couple dogfish that went 12-13 lbs in there, too


----------



## carp_killer

exactly alex. i had a over a hundred night the other night and coulda did it the next night but i blew up my bow and fell in before 130. of course none of these fish weighed 5lbs even though. i feel a drum hunt is in the works for tonight


----------



## carp_killer

anybody else ready to start flinging some yellowjackets at them fishies?


----------



## bowcarp

READY its already started :rollin:


----------



## lunkerlander

We've been bowfishing here all year. I live in Yuma, AZ most of the year and come to minnesota in the summer (I'm a high school teacher). Its nice being able to go anytime of year. Good luck everyone!


----------



## carp_killer

to both of you eace: may 1st is so far away and pics of dead carp make it even farther


----------



## blhunter3

Moves south then Trapper.


----------



## weasle414

Hehe, carp_killer and I already talked about being "ready" for opener. I got a feeling it's gonna be the best opener in the history of my shooting.

I got permission to be the only one shooting on a private lake with a major carp problem. It's gonna be an AWESOME year for me I'm thinkin'! :beer:


----------



## weasle414

Anyone in southern-central Missouri shooting fish by any chance? I'm stationed at Fort Leonard Wood and have officially run out of things to do on the weekends.


----------



## lesserhunter

been piling um up!!! let me know if you wanna go


----------



## weasle414

Where are you shooting them at lesser?


----------



## lesserhunter

in the water


----------



## lesserhunter

anybody else ready to stack up some fish at midnight saterday night/sunday morning?


----------



## weasle414

lesserhunter said:


> anybody else ready to stack up some fish at midnight saterday night/sunday morning?


Yeah hope you're thinking of me when your having a blast filling your 5 gallon bucket with suckers cause I KNOW that's all there is this time of year. Unless the water is coming off earlier than usual..?

Keep me posted on how the season's goin and if you're down around Buffalo make sure to give Nick a call. It's hard for that poor guy to find fish without me oke:


----------



## lesserhunter

evidently you dont know my awesome bowfishing skills if you think i intend to only fill a 5 gallon bucket. i will be shooting carps buffs and maybe even a drum on opening morning. and hopefully limiting out on suckers in my little honey hole. but i will shoot a fishy for you


----------



## weasle414

Is the water still solid or is it gonna be a wet opener this year?

If you could just shoot ONE bullhead for me every time ya go out I'll consider my season a success...


----------



## lesserhunter

water is all soft already around here. i will make sure to think of you for the first bullhead i kill each night


----------



## the professor

Buddy up in MN has found a few spots where the fish are active so we will be hitting those sunday after we get the docks in up at the cabin. I'm looking forward to letting some arrows fly again.


----------



## lesserhunter

good luck out there tonight boys!!! remember aim low, shoot um in the face and watch the sexy arrow dance :beer:


----------



## bowcarp

just screwing around waiting for the eyes to start biting but it was fun


----------

